# Clinton River Brown



## tunamayo (Jan 5, 2019)

Caught a nice brown in the Clinton river in Rochester. She put up a good fight. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice brown AC/DC ROCKS


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

What did you catch it on?


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice looking fish! Any info you care to share on how? Not that I'm likely to pose any competition, having too much fun with 'eyes and pike on the big waters.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

looks like worms with the black soil on fingers.


----------



## tunamayo (Jan 5, 2019)

fishinthed said:


> Nice looking fish! Any info you care to share on how? Not that I'm likely to pose any competition, having too much fun with 'eyes and pike on the big waters.


Texas rig and worm. Just find a calm spot in the fast moving river.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Maybe I hadn't ever noticed it before but in this case...... after closer examination of the photo, it appears that the fish has its eye cocked backward slightly... mugging for the camera too.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice brown!


----------



## Will Neef (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice catch! What size hook do you recommend?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

With all this rain I figured this one was going in a "different" direction....nice fish!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

WTG!


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice fish!...I know the spot well...every once in a while one will find its way into the deeper holes in that area. If you're using a worm you probably had to battle the hoard of chubs and emerald shiners in the Clinton?


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Whales said:


> Nice fish!...I know the spot well...every once in a while one will find its way into the deeper holes in that area. If you're using a worm you probably had to battle the hoard of chubs and emerald shiners in the Clinton?


if theres hoards of emeralds how do I catch some lol (best walleye bait hands down)


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Gabe T said:


> if theres hoards of emeralds how do I catch some lol (best walleye bait hands down)


The northern Clinton is loaded with them,most people think they're getting trout...small hooks and worms...great pike and bass bait also! LOL.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

You can catch those shiners w just about any fly pattern too (unfortunately).

I watched a cormorant devour a brown not much smaller than that in Paint Creek late in September. It pained me greatly!


----------

